# Riding Alone



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, my horse would exit stage left if we ever came across anything that wanted to eat him, so I can't help you there. I just wanted to add, put a sticker inside your helmet with contact/emergency/allergy info in case you ever take a fall and get knocked out. Phone's only good if you're still conscious.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Mostly when I see other animals they wander or run off through the bush as soon as they see me. I have had one of my horses decide she wanted to follow the moose through the bush. So, I let her. We had a jolly good time, but after 45 minutes I steered her back onto the trail.

I have had dogs chase me. I turn my horse around and chase the dog!  What fun! Can you tell I like to chase animals? I once had a german shepherd that wasn't scared of my horse, so I went up beside him and kicked him in the head -- just took my foot out of the saddle and kicked him. That sure surprised him. Just make sure you have a really good seat.

Bears -- mostly they will walk away. If one starts toward you, I would try to walk away from it at an angle -- not my back turned, just as though you were going another way even if the bear wasn't there. If that doesn't work, make a noise. The bear will likely look up as though to say, "Oh, what are you doing here? I guess I'll go elsewhere." Deer never charge. At least I've never heard of it. Moose will charge generally only if in rut and you are in their area. Or possibly if your mare is in heat. You can't outrun a moose. I've never had a moose charge me, he will warn first by shaking his head. At that point, walk away. He will see you leaving and be ok with it.

Coyotes I have never seen while on horseback except waaaay over there in the field. Fischers come out only at night. Bobcats won't go for a horse. Mountain lions -- ya well.. not sure what to tell you there. Like you say, they are rarely seen. We do have them, I have heard them, I have seen their prints, but they are so rare that the provincial wildlife ministry only FINALLY ADMITTED that they are in Ontario this past year. After MUCH public outcry. Anyway, if you hear of any in the area you are riding, stay away from rock-cuts and tall trees. Lions like to sit higher than their prey.

Of course, there are ALWAYS exceptions to these things, but I have spent 9/10th of my life living in rural Ontario and have never ever been threatened by a wild animal unless I cornered it. (dumb kid, dumb kid...)

I don't know what the gun laws are in NH. Here in Ontario they suck and I can't carry while riding, but lots of people in different areas of the states do. I would if I could, though you'd definitely have to practice on your horse.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

*MyBoyPuck:* Great idea! That is what I am mainly worried about. What if something happened and I wasn't awake. I think Gizmo would stay right there. If there wasn't something to eat right there I know he would, lol.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Just how fast does a moose run??


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> Mostly when I see other animals they wander or run off through the bush as soon as they see me. I have had one of my horses decide she wanted to follow the moose through the bush. So, I let her. We had a jolly good time, but after 45 minutes I steered her back onto the trail.
> 
> I have had dogs chase me. I turn my horse around and chase the dog!  What fun! Can you tell I like to chase animals? I once had a german shepherd that wasn't scared of my horse, so I went up beside him and kicked him in the head -- just took my foot out of the saddle and kicked him. That sure surprised him. Just make sure you have a really good seat.
> 
> ...


Ok that makes me feel much better. I'm not sure what the gun laws are about carrying it on a horse. My dad is buying me a handgun when I turn 21 though so I am going to get my permit to carry. So I can as long as I have that. But Gizmo doesn't like gun shots. We have a shooting range and it is next to the barn, (Not right next to it for safety reasons obviously) but he always jumps and hides in his barn and then he is grumpy at my dad after.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I trail ride by myself a bunch too.
One thing I like to do with my cell phone is I like to keep it in my coat pocket when I'm riding/above waist height (I usually carry it in my pants pocket). My thinking with that is if I were to get pinned by something (a falling tree/falling Lacey/what have you) or get super traumatically injured, it would be better to have my phone closer to my mouth/upper body. I also turn it on loud when I'm riding by myself. Usually I have it on vibrate, but I figure that if I'm ever hurt in the woods and unable to make noise, I'd like to have something on me that could make noise without my help.

With dogs, I have Lacey stop moving (agitated/excited dogs seem to get more agitated/excited if we try to walk away and aggressive dogs have usually decided we're not a threat once we stop and wait with them for a bit) and turn to face them. With super aggressive dogs, I've found that yelling "GO HOME!!!" at them usually works. If none of that works, I'd have no hesitation about chasing a dog but so far (and we see unknown, new dogs basically every time we go somewhere) that hasn't had to happen. I think, at least around here, most dogs have never seen a horse so they just want to investigate Lacey. Once they've gotten her all sniffed, they're generally happy to be besties, in my experience. However, I am pretty good at reading dog body language, so that could be part of why we've been successful...


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

When I go out I always have at least 2 bottles of water, usually more. On long rides we usually take granola bars or jerky. I also carry a pocket knife, my Gerber utility tool, a 1st aid kit with a snake bite kit, id, cell phone, and hoof pick. Always let someone know where you are going & how long you expect to be gone. I usually call my neighbor or sister.
Coyotes will usually run if you chase them. Most snakes & other animals will get out of your way if you give them enough warning.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wallaby -that is a good idea about turning the volume up on the phone. I never thought of that.


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

I ride alone alot, but I live in Kansas, so the worst we see is a Coyote or a fox (supposedly there are cougars here, but I have yet to hear of one in my part.) But the putting info in the helmet is a good idea, too bad I dont use a helmet.... Im a rebel.  Sorry if I wasnt help, pretty horse though!


----------



## Hobo (Feb 20, 2011)

If I didn't ride alone, I'd almost never ride. I have one of those ankle pockets where you can store a cell phone and a flashlight and pepper spray and a few Cashel Company
other things on your leg. 
If you and your horse part ways, you want something attached to your body that can help you get home. The other thingI use is one of the Garmin forerunner wrist GPS units. Because if you have a cell phone in the middle of no where and actually have service but no GPS how can you tell the rescue squad your exact location? of if you aren't injured, you just set it to trace back to your truck. 

As for carrying a gun, it's not going to do you much good if your horse isn't used to you shooting in. I also train my horses for Cowboy mounted shooting so my horses are used to the noise but most horses aren't used to it. You could do more harm then good by shooting off a gun if you horse is nearby. The best thing is to leave the gun at home.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I ride alone a lot, too. One thing I'm never without, and I've mentioned it on the forum before, is my SPOT. A satelite positioning system that will allow you to send a 911 call from anywhere in the world (more or less) that will give your GPS cooridinates.

You have to be concious to activate it, which is a bit of a drawback, but if you can get a GPS signal it WILL send out an emergency call. 

It can also be used to send an "I'm OK" call to up to 10 people or a "I need Help but it's not a 911 emergency" call to up to 10 people. 

I often send out an "I'm OK" just to test the system and to make my brother in Mississippi jealous of where I'm riding--the message includes GPS coordinates and a link to GoogleMap with your location. He's in Mississippi. I'm in Idaho. And I LOVE to rub it in! ;-)

Water, lighter(s), knife, rope, SPOT. And you're good for an emergency in the woods. I also carry a few PowerBars, but that's just a personal choice.

Have fun!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I have never ridden in bear country, but I have hiked there.
What I have heard is do not bring a dog, as they could bring an angry bear back to you.
A bear will really only attack when startled, so make sure he can hear you coming so he can get out of your way. Have your horse wear sleigh bells.
That's what I do when riding during hunting season, so that I am not mistaken for a deer!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Hunting season in different parts of the country mean different things. I've had many people tell that they would never dream of riding during hunting season. Here in Utah Bow hunting starts in Aug and we have hunt thru Dec or even January depending of the species. 

There is no way I'm giving up being out in the moutains for 4 months of the year, because there might be somebody hunting.

I hunt and spend a lot of time on the mountain during the fall. I'm often alone, my hunting buddies on the far side of a distant mountain. Or at home because they couldn't get away from work. I've learned to travel with my horses and have accepted the possibility that some day, I may get hurt. I've broken ribs, torn ligiments and had a multitude of blister and bruises. But I've survived so far. Go prepared and have fun


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

I have read a lot of good suggestions here. 

When Riding alone, on trail, I first would make sure you have a set of saddle bags in one side have your horse first aid and in the other have a human first aid kit. Then I would get yourself a set of horn bags, keep a water bottle and a few snacks that keep well, things like power bars, granola bars and things like that.
Educate yourself on the local wild life so you know what you have to worry about and what you don't. Pepper spray or wasp spray work great on most animals just aim at the eyes. If you horse is afraid of gun shots a gun will do little more than leave you horseless in the woods. Dogs I will usually stop and face them and they will usually stop too, if they stand thier ground I'll tell them in a very stern voice to "Go Home!" If they don't budge I move my horse toward the dog and it usually makes them back down, If not I get more aggressive about chasing them. My horse like this lol.

The GPS is a GREAT idea if you can afford it. If not The ranch I work at had Walkie talkies the main one was always on back home and they where of superb quality and we could be, I think, 25 miles away and still get a message back to the ranch if something went wrong.


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh and as far as hunting season goes a hunter orange saddle pad and vest really are a good idea!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I ride alone pretty much every time I ride. I'm lucky to have a really great horse.

We don't have bears or moose here... but we have gators, snapping turtles, hogs, coyotes, deer, bobcats, snakes, and panthers (although you never see them).

I've never had a problem with dogs... I either yell at them or chase them and they run off. A horse can easily outrun most dogs, and even the fastest dogs (sighthounds) can only outrun a horse for a very short period of time.

I bring dogs with me sometimes, but ONLY if they have a reliable recall, will lay down and stay from a run off leash, and know commands for 'stay close' and 'stay *right next to me*.' I never let them stray.


Coyotes and bobcats would never go after a horse unless there was something seriously wrong with them.

A deer would never do anything and you would never see a panther.

Hogs will occasionally go after horses but usually run away. They can be outrun.

Unfortunately, around here, the venomous snakes seem to be the stupid ones. I really only see black racers and cottonmouths while I'm riding. The black racers always run for their lives the second they feel the ground vibrating. The cottonmouths, on the other hand, coil up in the middle of the trail and refuse to move - even with a horse galloping towards them! I can't tell you how many I've accidentally run over. Luckily, they can't really bite a horse moving that quickly, and if I'm going more slowly I can usually spot them before we get near them.

Snapping turtles won't do anything unless they're cornered or you block their access to the water. Gators are the same, except add when they have eggs or babies or are trying to mate.



SailorGriz - Thanks for the info on the SPOT! I'd never heard of one and it sounds awesome : )


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks all! Everyone has realy great ideas, I feel better about it now. I will have to look at the gps or the SPOT thing and see how much they run. We have a car gps that you can program for walking, but my mom would have my hide if it were to get damaged in anyway. Well the more we have been shooting around Gizmo the more he has been getting used to it. I think mounted shooting is so cool. But I still don't know how he would be if it was right on his back. He is a really great horse so I doubt anything would happen, I just want to be prepared for the unexpected.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Gizmo, FindMeSpot.com is the place to get info on Spot. They are NOT a GPS! They are strictly a one way communicator for preprogrammed (user programmed) messages. They won't keep you from getting lost--but they just might get you found!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

If you're going to take a cell phone with you...

First off, _don't_ put it in your saddle bags or otherwise attach it to your horse. When you're on the ground bleeding and your horse has gone south, you're going to wish you had it. If you're separated from your horse and your horse has your phone, you're gonna have a problem. When people put cell phones in their saddle bags and go off alone, it makes me die a little inside.

Second, have a contact in your phone that says "ICE". That stands for "in chase of emergency". That contact should call someone reliable who knows you and can get you to a hospital. When you're on the ground unconscious or otherwise delirious, the person who finds you needs to know who to call. I have two ICE numbers (ICE #1 and ICE #2), in case the first doesn't pick up.

Third, take the password off your phone. You probably don't need it, and your phone is as good as a square rock if the person who finds your body can't get into it, identify you, and call help.


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you brighteyes I meant to say that too. "ICE" is something everyone should have on their phone no matter what. The movement was started by a paramedic who wished there was some way to know who to call in case of an emergency, He realized that the victims always had a cell phone they just didn't know who on it to call. An "ICE" number gives them some one to call immediately in any type of accident.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't read through the posts, so I'm sorry if I sound repetitive.

I would get a saddle bag and fill it with emergency supplies for you and your horse. Just enough so if either of you were to get hurt you could buy yourself time to call for help and whatnot. I would also always make sure to pack a lot of water and some candy and trail mix, especially on the really long trails. You may want to look online and think about what emergency supplies other than medical you deem important to take with you. An emergency whistle, mirror, or strong flashlight (if I remeber correctly) can all be used to signal for help if anything would ever happen to your cell phone. Basically three of anything means "I need help". You might also want to consider keeping some matches in a baggie or other waterproof container. They take like a centimeter of room in any bag and they're great to have for emergencies. Again, I would go online and read about preperation for hiking. I know you're riding but most articles have really good tips you can use for any outdoor venture. 

I would also ALWAYS ALWAYS tell someone or leave a note detailing exactly where you plan to go. Just in case you get hurt and can't call anyone (for example, you get knocked out). Then people will know where to find you. 

I know I probably sound weird but it's better safe than sorry and you never know what could happen :lol:. You did mention where you live, I can't remember exactly where right now but I'm sure you know some of this already.

Good luck and I hope I helped!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I almost always ride alone--it's a great start that you know you can trust your horse. They have cell phone things that can attach to your leg or arm (don't know if yours ever falls out of your pocket or not) but I use those in the summer when I don't have pockets..and sometimes even if I do. 

As far as dogs go, I usually turn around and face them. They usually will back down. If they continue, I walk my horse toward them, "chasing" them. IF you encounter a truly vicious dog that is biting/attacking your horse--take off. You can outrun them. I've never seen that happen, though. Every case I've run into the dog has backed down when a horse came after them if not just when the horse turned to look at them. 

It's a good idea to bring a saddle bag with a horse first aid kit (at least some vet wrap and gauze) some water, and a snack for you....just in case you get lost or an injury occurs and you're stuck on the trail longer than you think you will be. Most of all, just relax and have fun! Riding alone is so peaceful


----------



## Hobo (Feb 20, 2011)

Actually GPS's now days are quite reasonable. There are many models that will cost less $100. Walkie talkies are only good if there is someone back on the other end and if there aren't many hills that block the signal. For the flats they work a fair distance, but in the hills and trees the signal strength rapidly deteriorates. 



horsplay said:


> The GPS is a GREAT idea if you can afford it. If not The ranch I work at had Walkie talkies the main one was always on back home and they where of superb quality and we could be, I think, 25 miles away and still get a message back to the ranch if something went wrong.


----------



## Serg5000 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm actually looking forward to riding alone. Just being alone in the middle of no place in particular. Love it.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Gizmo
I love this Forum. There is you planning a safari out into the boonies and you are worried about how to defend yourself against lions, bears, and all sorts of big creatures which I have only seen in zoos or on the TV.

There is me, owning a chicken livered Irish sports horse mare who is frightened of birds flying up out of a hedge.

There is you being advised to take a gun to defend yourself. 

There is me wondering what to do about some 80 year old lady car driver who doesn't know how wide her car is and who can't reverse down a narrow country lane.

There's you living on a continent and there's me living on a relatively small island of less than 100,000 square miles , the largest animal predator of which is a fox or a pig which one day escaped from its pen.

I do wish I could persuade my horse to realize that although she might get eaten by a paper bag flapping in the breeze at least she isn't likely to be eaten for lunch by a mountain lion.

Oh and I love it that your mobile phone works out in the middle of nowhere. I just wish British Telecom would read what service you Americans expect to get from your mobiles. My cellphone won't work up on the hill a mile north of the house.

Enjoy Gizmo - I wish I could come with you on your trip 

Barry G 

PS Oh My, which of us lives in the real world?

PPS I can be locked up by the police instantly for even owning a gun - let alone carrying it.
As for carrying it in a holster mounted on the saddle - the authorities would call out the SAS.
I'd be thrown in clink for the rest of my days.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Gizmo,

I have just shown my wife this thread.
Like me, as she read it, she smiled, she laughed and then said
"What a wonderful thing to do".

And we have, on this tiny weenie little island, folks that believe a holiday is to fly 400 miles to sit on a beach and do nothing.

Enjoy Gizmo and send us a postcard.

Barry G


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i ride alone a lot and i love the tranquility of it - however i also know there's an added risk. in addition to carrying my cell, i also usually do a check in with someone before i leave and give them an est time i will be back. if i plan on staying out longer or to keep from losing track of time, i will set my cell alarm to call my check in person and update them. the cell alarm keeps me from forgetting to check in if i want to ride longer. and then if im not back within 30 min or so of when i say i will be, then someone knows to look for me. usually that works and is a little safer all things considered because like many of you, i'm not just going to wait for people to ride with and sometimes i really do love the peace of riding alone


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Barry Godden said:


> Gizmo
> I love this Forum. There is you planning a safari out into the boonies and you are worried about how to defend yourself against lions, bears, and all sorts of big creatures which I have only seen in zoos or on the TV.
> 
> There is me, owning a chicken livered Irish sports horse mare who is frightened of birds flying up out of a hedge.
> ...


 Wow that is funny. It is funny how diverse this world is. Just in America too, here we don't have any poisonous snakes or anything like that, just some wild game and mountainous terrain. (I actually live almost on the top of a small mountain.) Then you go to the mid south of the country and it is a desert, completely flat in most areas filled with tiny little creatures waiting for you to walk by so they can grab you with their venomous fangs. Then there is Florida, a tropical paradise with swamps containing alligators and wild pigs that can charge at you. Then there is the northern mid region which is very mountainous and has things like wolves and big mountain lions. It is amazing how diverse everything is and how different things can be just a short distance away. I live in New Hampshire so I am about 1,000 miles away from Florida. But before you even reach that you hit North and South Carolina where the temperature changes dramatically and they hardly ever get any snow, where we get a ton with temperatures that go way below 0 degrees Fahrenheit. 
This stuff I am doing is going to be right behind my house. We have trails that connect right to Canada so I plan on riding them up into the mountains and stuff. It is very pretty. I will take lots of pictures to show you and everyone! Then I hope to get a group together sometime this summer to go camping in the mountains with the horses. That should be fun and interesting. Now, I just can't wait for the snow and ice to melt so we can start our little adventures.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Gizmo, you've been given some wonderful advice on what to bring along when riding alone, or even with friends. I will only add one item.

I put a bell on my saddle when I ride alone. It alerts whatever is around that I'm coming through. Be it wild animal or hunter in the area. That little "ding-a-ling" can be heard quite a distance.

I often joke about it in that I am either alerting the beasties that I am coming and to move on out, or that in a few minutes "dinner" will be served!:shock:

Enjoy yourself and have a blast!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh that is a great idea. I usually sing or carry on a conversation with Gizmo lol. Telling him he is a good boy and such or telling him to stop trying to eat all the leaves on the branches. But I have wanted to get those (the name is slipping my mind right now) bells that go around a horses neck that help you get the rhythm of your horse. Those would work. They are really expensive though, I was thinking about making my own.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

^I talk to my horse on the trail a lot too, those beads are called rhythm beads  funny you didn't think of it even though you said they help you find the rhythm. Somebody here on the forum makes them for around $20 I think...not sure how much they usually cost because I've never used them. I thought about it, just to keep things from being dead silent when we're on the trail and I forget to talk! 

Side note: When do you plan to get a group camping trip together?? Are Mainers welcome?!?! I THINK I am coming to New Hampshire with a few friends this summer to train for competitive trail riding-we're taking a few lessons and doing some mountainous rides  That's the plan anyway...life could always get in the way.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Barry Godden said:


> Gizmo
> I love this Forum. There is you planning a safari out into the boonies and you are worried about how to defend yourself against lions, bears, and all sorts of big creatures which I have only seen in zoos or on the TV.
> 
> There is me, owning a chicken livered Irish sports horse mare who is frightened of birds flying up out of a hedge.
> ...


This made me laugh a lot. My boyfriend lives in Ireland and the first time he came to stay with me in Florida he was scared to death, haha.

I never realized how cautious I was until I went to Ireland. It felt weird not being leery of holes, spaces under rocks, logs, tall grass, etc. You can stick your hand anywhere you want without risking a snake bite. You can walk around in the woods and not worry about being eaten or being shot by a hunter. It's crazy!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

oooh the GPS is a GREAT idea - we needed to use one on a hunter pace when a girl's horse fell on her and broke her ribs and we couldn't fig out where the nearest road was or how to get the ambulance to her!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i always have my cell phone (has a gps), water and a hoof pick on me when i go out riding (everything is carried in my camelbak). that's just my minimum for a few hour ride down the road basically. if we're going for a longer ride then i'll pack an odwalla bar or two and some basic vet kit stuff. 

i like the idea of the bells. maybe i'll see about getting something like that. hum...


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Hhaha. I went riding with someone in the fall who had a very loud bell attachment to her horse to scare animals away so that they wouldn't be anywhere near us in order for the hunters to shoot at them, miss, and hit us. Also, they alerted hunters that we were nearby....we came out of the woods one time and got these really nasty looks from some hunters (guess they don't want us scaring their deer away. We told them "it's okay, we herded them for you...we scared them out of this section (gesturing toward the area we rode in), and now they're all over there (pointing the other way). They laughed and headed off in that direction


----------



## CanyonCowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

If you have a smart phone like a Droid or iPhone, I strongly recommend an application called "Where's my Droid" (or iPhone, etc.). This program allows you to do two things: 

1) from another phone text "Where's my Droid" to your phone. Phone will turn on (even if off), turn up volume) and ring. I use this if I lose my phone (dog hides it), and my SO uses it to tell me to call her if I'm not responding.

2) AND THIS IS THE NEAT ONE. You text "GPS my Droid" and the phone will wake up, turn on GPS and send the original phone the GPS coordinates where the phone is sitting. My SO uses this to find me on trail. Also, if I was ever unconcious or not responding it would give her the exact coordinates (within about 25 feet) where I was "resting." Also helpful if you drop your phone in the pasture. You have to have coverage for it to work, so that is a limit compared to the SPOT that was discussed elsewhere. With a SPOT you need to have monthly service I believe.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> ^I talk to my horse on the trail a lot too, those beads are called rhythm beads  funny you didn't think of it even though you said they help you find the rhythm. Somebody here on the forum makes them for around $20 I think...not sure how much they usually cost because I've never used them. I thought about it, just to keep things from being dead silent when we're on the trail and I forget to talk!
> 
> Side note: When do you plan to get a group camping trip together?? Are Mainers welcome?!?! I THINK I am coming to New Hampshire with a few friends this summer to train for competitive trail riding-we're taking a few lessons and doing some mountainous rides  That's the plan anyway...life could always get in the way.


Oh yeah! That would be awesome! Around what month you think? I can start planning now for that month and then see how many people would be interested in doing it and see if we can get enough, I would like a minimum of like five so I am sure I can round up that. And then we can plan on where we want to go. I wanted to start doing competitive trail this summer too  There is a town about 45 minutes away that does it and my friend was thinking she might enter so if she does I am going to, its not that I don't want to do it alone, I don't have a trailer or a truck for that fact. But for sure I would want you and your friends to go


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

CanyonCowboy said:


> If you have a smart phone like a Droid or iPhone, I strongly recommend an application called "Where's my Droid" (or iPhone, etc.). This program allows you to do two things:
> 
> 1) from another phone text "Where's my Droid" to your phone. Phone will turn on (even if off), turn up volume) and ring. I use this if I lose my phone (dog hides it), and my SO uses it to tell me to call her if I'm not responding.
> 
> 2) AND THIS IS THE NEAT ONE. You text "GPS my Droid" and the phone will wake up, turn on GPS and send the original phone the GPS coordinates where the phone is sitting. My SO uses this to find me on trail. Also, if I was ever unconcious or not responding it would give her the exact coordinates (within about 25 feet) where I was "resting." Also helpful if you drop your phone in the pasture. You have to have coverage for it to work, so that is a limit compared to the SPOT that was discussed elsewhere. With a SPOT you need to have monthly service I believe.


That is awesome. Maybe I need to upgrade when my contract is up in November. I think my friend had one and she lost her phone while riding in a field and she GPSed it from her computer and found exactly where it was. (At the time she didn't know it was in a field.)


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Just how fast does a moose run??


You know, I'm not sure. But I do know that a moose is in his territory, not horse territory. Ever try to run a horse through a million little aspen that are all about 15 feet tall? Or how about a marshy area? Oh, and moose can jump higher than a horse (at least, the average moose vs. the average horse). On a racetrack, a horse might be faster. In the bush, my money is on the moose. It's a thing to see I tell you!

I had never heard of the SPOT either. I am going to keep that in the back of my mind. 

Bells/beads are great. I forgot that I do use those during mating seasons. 

As for a dog vs. bear, generally speaking the bear would rather go away. They will fight a dog if they feel their territory, food or cub is threatend though. I'd sooner ride with a dog than not if I could. Unfortunately, our dog would run away and my ride would end up being a hide-n-seek game for my dog


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> Oh yeah! That would be awesome! Around what month you think? I can start planning now for that month and then see how many people would be interested in doing it and see if we can get enough, I would like a minimum of like five so I am sure I can round up that. And then we can plan on where we want to go. I wanted to start doing competitive trail this summer too  There is a town about 45 minutes away that does it and my friend was thinking she might enter so if she does I am going to, its not that I don't want to do it alone, I don't have a trailer or a truck for that fact. But for sure I would want you and your friends to go


I have some friends here in NM who are members and I am thinking of joining. https://www.actha.us/index.php


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

That is the one I am thinking about joining, but there aren't a lot of members in my area. There were only three rides last year and all were far away from me. So I am not 100% sure about joining it yet.


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

Well you could always start your own chapter and help plan more rides closer to you


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I am thinking about it  I am pretty good at organizing that kind of stuff. I would like to find someone to help me do it though, instead of trying to do it all by myself.


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

If I lived closer I'd help ya. I can't do a whole lot of help from here lol.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol, no that would be a bit difficult. But I started getting things together for my over night ride today and it is coming together nicely already. Hopefully it keeps up.


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

That is awesome! I wish I was close enough to join ya'll


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah me too! That would be awesome! Road trip! JK


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

lol if my daughter where a little older and I had a little more extra cash lol


----------



## Dances with Horses (Feb 25, 2011)

If you're allowed to bring a gun with you it wouldn't be such a bad idea in case a predator decided to attack. It may be sad for the predator, but you have to protect yourself even if the situation means killing it. I've never heard of a deer charging anything so that's out of the question, but a moose will charge. If the moose gives you a warning then you should walk away and he'll see you backing off and calm down. I'm not sure what to do for bears or wild cats so you'd be better off asking someone else about those.


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

Haylee said:


> I ride alone alot, but I live in Kansas, so the worst we see is a Coyote or a fox (supposedly there are cougars here, but I have yet to hear of one in my part.) But the putting info in the helmet is a good idea, too bad I dont use a helmet.... Im a rebel.  Sorry if I wasnt help, pretty horse though!


oh, cougars are here. didn't have to see more than just one, and i've been surprised by some of my friends who have seen them in other parts of the state as well.

i used to ride ALL the time with a rifle, however i lack attachment points on the new saddle for the boot. so i may, or may not, ride with a handgun, but i'd prefer a revolver over all the autos we have for that task. so i'm pretty content to just ride a lot of the time. 

and i do not believe that ANY of my horses are ok with shots, however if i'm already off, or got off before shooting, i would not be worried about it. my *** is worth more than spooking my horse where i ride at most of the time.

anyhow, riding alone, i always let my wife know i'm headed out. however, last week when i hurt my neck somehow i FORGOT to tell her. holy crap, i'll never do that again. she called me and not ten minutes later i guess i called her back with where i was and "help." always make sure somebody knows a general direction and a general time frame.

at least it's that much more important for me because i ride quite a few horses i'm not familiar with. when i go out with our guys, i do not worry so much about it. i almost (ALMOST) always know what to expect from them.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Gizmo: What CTR ride is it you're thinking of doing? Is it an ECTRA ride? I have no idea about when we'd be going...I can start the planning process and then let you know. I am doing some of the ECTRA rides this year since I'm a member but haven't decided which ones yet....anyway it'd be great to get a camping trip together...I've always wanted to do that! Would have to see if anybody is willing to trailer with me though, I'm not sure if we're bringing our own horses for our lessons or not...like I said, I need to do some planning


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> Gizmo: What CTR ride is it you're thinking of doing? Is it an ECTRA ride? I have no idea about when we'd be going...I can start the planning process and then let you know. I am doing some of the ECTRA rides this year since I'm a member but haven't decided which ones yet....anyway it'd be great to get a camping trip together...I've always wanted to do that! Would have to see if anybody is willing to trailer with me though, I'm not sure if we're bringing our own horses for our lessons or not...like I said, I need to do some planning


No I haven't really thought about it. I don't know the groups too well. I will check out the one you said though. You should PM your name so I can add you as a facebook friend because I have a whole page I started on there for the right. My farrier/friend is going and she is wicked knowledgeable about it. Yes, it does need planning that is why I am starting to think of it now. :lol:


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay, I'll PM you


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Gizmo said:


> Ok that makes me feel much better. I'm not sure what the gun laws are about carrying it on a horse. My dad is buying me a handgun when I turn 21 though so I am going to get my permit to carry. So I can as long as I have that. But Gizmo doesn't like gun shots. We have a shooting range and it is next to the barn, (Not right next to it for safety reasons obviously) but he always jumps and hides in his barn and then he is grumpy at my dad after.


You mentioned you are from NH... I thought that state didn't require a license to own/carry handguns?

Either way, let me point out a few things. Shooting from a horse is NOT as simple as it may sound.

If some type of predator is present, you and your horse are probably nervous to begin with. That means you will shoot, probably miss (or simply not kill with one shot). Your horse will probably spook, dump you and run off. Now, you are left on the ground, possibly injured and looking at a pretty ticked off animal. Not a great scenario. Bullets also travel far (up to several miles) so a miss can potentially be deadly. Not to mention the possibility of shooting yourself or your horse.

If a bear is involved, a typical handgun will not do you much good. You might get lucky and scare one off with the noise, but will likely just anger him. Anything with enough firepower to seriously damage a bear has too much kick for an average person to be shooting while mounted.

Bears, mountain lions, etc. will usually avoid humans. The problem arises when you are riding alone and the predator only "sees" the horse. 99.9% of the time, you can scare just about anything off with some noise. If you are concerned, put a cowbell on your horse.

I have also heard that wearing a hat with and "eyes" design on the back is effective for mountain lions. They like to stalk from the back and are supposedly put off if something is "looking back" at them. 

Where legal and with proper training (for horse and rider), I have no problem with someone riding armed. However, using a gun should really be an absolute last resort. Too much can go wrong in a stressful situation.

FWIW, there are mounted shooting clubs in NH and neighboring MA. Not only is this a great way to learn shooting from horseback, it is also a fun sport.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Are people really advising Gizmo to carry a gun? Only in America.... If you're not a trained, expert marksman with a gun-desensitized horse and a lot of practice firing from the back of a bouncy, frightened horse, this seems like a very bad idea. Like TasmanianDevil said, you could easily shoot yourself, your horse, or something else. I don't know where you'll be riding, but in most parts of the country, trails are multi-use. There might be hikers, mountain bikers other equestrians, etc. about. Also, mountain lions and bears are notorious for being able to take a few bullets and keep attacking unless you're either a very good shot or very lucky. 

I trail rode in Colorado -- the home of black bears, mountain lions, coyotes, foxes, rattlesnakes -- for years and never had any bother with wildlife. I'd see coyotes occasionally but they weren't interested in the horse. I'd also see rattlers but they're only aggressive when scared and cornered. If they're sunning themselves on the road and feel the vibrations of you walking up the road, they'll scoot quickly. I never saw a mountain lion or bear, although there are plenty of sightings in the area. The only thing I've ever had trouble with are people's out-of-control domestic dogs. If a dog tries to chase me, I wheel the horse around to face it and if that doesn't put it off, I chase it.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*The difference in values across a pond.*

I think this thread is proving to be an amazing insight into the gulf between some societies who otherwise have so many like minded values. Between the Brits and the Americans there is a natural rapport but on some issues there is a gulf as deep as the Mariana Trench.

On this tiny island, which is home to 65 million people or thereabouts, hand guns are forbidden. The ownership of an unlicensed gun is a crime for which you are taken into custody - merely for the possession thereof. To obtain a licence for a hand gun is not an easy process - it is possible but the rules for using and keeping that gun are strict and one breach of the regulations would be enough to deny the right to ownership for a lifetime. Rifles are another No No No. - unless the owner is a member of a recognised rifle club. Shotguns are possible but again only by licence and they must be of minimal calibre.

If a burglar were to break into my house and I find him looting my property and I shoot him - then I have committed the bigger offence. Indeed if the burglar assaults me or my family and I were to shoot him, then again his rights would be superior to mine. I would be prosecuted and jailed for the very act of defending myself with a gun. He might even get away with a caution for thieving. I can even be prosecuted for carrying any knife deemed to be an offensive weapon. Police do not as a matter of routine carry guns but you will see them with rifles at the airports. Every shooting incident becomes the cause for a formal investigation.

And all this in a nation not exactly known for its pacifism.

As for riding a horse and carrying a gun to protect both me and my horse from a bear - no way. I would be prosecuted for shooting the bear but there again we don’t have any bears roaming the woods. In Britain every wild animal bigger than a fox was exterminated centuries ago. All I have to worry about when riding in the woods is a pervert. It is wild humans carrying guns who frighten me, 

But her is a short tale:
A few months back in my village a domesticated piglet escaped from captivity. It wandered around the local villages and finally took up residence in a small nearby copse. It was completely harmless. Snuffle, snuffle, oink, oink, munch, munch was all it ever did. Some do-gooders called the police The open countryside after all is not an appropriate place for a pig - it might grow into a boar. Some yokels saw this rotund, furtive hunk of pork cutlets as a threat and did what they felt to be appropriate namely: call the police and let them sort the matter out. The fact was that four of them couldn’t catch it. It was quite funny to watch. But their lack of success was not surprising because we don’t pay them to catch pigs we pay them to catch criminals. On that occasion Porky Boy got away. 

Eventually the porker found its way onto a local farmer’s land and he owned a shotgun with permission to shoot: pheasants, crows, deer, rats and rabbits. So he shot the piglet. It happens that his son is a man I know, so I decided not to report him for shooting the pig with a gun not licensed for the use thereof. Anyway by the time I heard the news the pig was up on the hook.

Of course if the police had had the sense in the first place to call a pig farmer, then Porky Boy would still be digging for truffles. I for one am a little sad about Porky Boy’s demise.

I am absolutely positive that if on horseback I met with a bear up in the woods, then the hunt for Primeval Bear would be on the front page of every British national newspaper and a collection would be made to buy him a den. Someone would probably write a book about him - maybe me. 

Luckily I am pretty confident that my Irish Draught mare can run faster than any woolly bear.
What’s more I wouldn’t have to kick her in the ribs to get a move on.

Anyway I am not frightened of ghosts.


----------



## JDawesome (Feb 24, 2011)

I think that if you are riding a horse that you can completely trust have a your cell phone, a sticker on or insider your helmet and I would recomend taking a first aid kit, just in case, with that you should be fine.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Barry Godden said:


> I think this thread is proving to be an amazing insight into the gulf between some societies who otherwise have so many like minded values. Between the Brits and the Americans there is a natural rapport but on some issues there is a gulf as deep as the Mariana Trench.
> 
> On this tiny island, which is home to 65 million people or thereabouts, hand guns are forbidden. The ownership of an unlicensed gun is a crime for which you are taken into custody - merely for the possession thereof. To obtain a licence for a hand gun is not an easy process - it is possible but the rules for using and keeping that gun are strict and one breach of the regulations would be enough to deny the right to ownership for a lifetime. Rifles are another No No No. - unless the owner is a member of a recognised rifle club. Shotguns are possible but again only by licence and they must be of minimal calibre.


You would be surprised. The US is quite varied in its laws and rules on this issue - despite the 2nd amendment.

Many states, especially those along the east coast, have very similar restrictions regarding handguns. In New York City, both the handgun and long gun restrictions are about the same as yours.

Another big similarity is that in these cases, you must be politically connected to obtain that elusive license. Chuck Schumer (a NY senator who is extremely opposed to guns), Donald Trump (wealthy real estate developer) and Imus (radio personality with a history of illegal drug use and violent outbursts) all have full-carry pistol licenses in New York City, while the average citizen doesn't stand a chance.




> If a burglar were to break into my house and I find him looting my property and I shoot him - then I have committed the bigger offence. Indeed if the burglar assaults me or my family and I were to shoot him, then again his rights would be superior to mine. I would be prosecuted and jailed for the very act of defending myself with a gun. He might even get away with a caution for thieving. I can even be prosecuted for carrying any knife deemed to be an offensive weapon. Police do not as a matter of routine carry guns but you will see them with rifles at the airports. Every shooting incident becomes the cause for a formal investigation.


This points to the bigger cultural difference. Even in the highly gun restricted states, some form of "castle doctrine" is usually recognized. I am NOT referring to someone shooting a thief for attempting to steal your TV (most places have laws that would prohibit a homeowner from shooting - and in some cases even brandishing - a gun in that circumstance.

However, if someone breaks into a home in the middle of the night and is attempting to rape your 12 year old daughter and kill your family... let's just say that any attempt to prosecute a US homeowner for defending him/herself in that situation would be unlikely or meet with extreme public outrage. (With the possible exception of NYC or San Francisco). 




> Luckily I am pretty confident that my Irish Draught mare can run faster than any woolly bear.
> What’s more I wouldn’t have to kick her in the ribs to get a move on.



As noted in my previous post, running will be your best bet. Actually, a bear is most likely to be aggressive if it is protecting its cubs or food. You are better off slowly backing away (assuming your horse doesn't spook and bolt). Most horses will probably get a little spooked at the scent of a bear, giving you warning anyway. If a bear isn't protecting territory, noise will usually scare it off - they will normally avoid human encounters. Of course, if you smell like raw meat all best are off. 

I have learned enough about firearms to know that you don't want to face off against an attacking bear with a handgun. If you plan to survive the encounter, you have two options:

1. Ride with a friend. As the bear attacks, shoot the friend in the leg so he can't run away. That should give you enough time to escape.
2. File off the front sight of the pistol. After you shoot the bear he will be very ticked off. This way, when he rips the gun out of your hand and shoves it up your backside, it will not hurt as much.

(last two points were meant as a joke - do not try this at home!)


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Taz
I've obviously have got a problem with the idea of facing a bear with a handgun. I don't think I'll try either of your solutions. But thanks for the advice.

The closest thing I could legally find to a handgun would be a kids toy pistol . If it was one of those which didn't make a popping noise when you pulled the trigger, then I would be left at the key moment with a mouth dry from fear trying to shout '*bang*' . And I would be wetting myself.

Secondly, I've got to find the bear. I suppose a bloke dressed up in a bearskin would not be the same would it?

Now as for riding out with a companion rider, preferably someone who'd let me shoot them in the leg and be left behind as bait, well I would be spoilt for choice. Trouble is usually when I don't like a rider it is because I like their horse but I don't like the way the rider treats it. If I were to try to shoot the rider in the leg then I'd have to do it in such a way as not to hurt the horse.

PS I asked my mare about how she felt about running away from a bear. She merely looked at me and I felt her say : _*"What bear!*_?"

Barry G


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

This idea of Taz's ie: 
taking some companion rider out, shooting them in the leg and leaving them as bait for the bears. 
It appeals to me. 
I' ve started to think about who I 'd ask for a gentle hack up in the woods first.
I am making a list.

Who maltreats their horse the most?

I am now worried about the lack of bears.


PS My mare keeps looking about wondering where the bear is.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Tazmanian Devil said:


> You would be surprised. The US is quite varied in its laws and rules on this issue - despite the 2nd amendment.
> 
> Many states, especially those along the east coast, have very similar restrictions regarding handguns. In New York City, both the handgun and long gun restrictions are about the same as yours.
> 
> ...


 Too darn funny! I remember a few years ago riding with a couple of friends when we stopped for a rest and there was a beautiful print of a mountain lion. One friend knew what it was, as I did, and we just exchanged a "look" with each other. The other friend, not very trail savvy, saw that look and asked what it was. We told her it was a print of a mountain lion. She then asked if we should be worried. I looked at her and her horse and told her , no , T could out run her horse no problem. LOL!

True that noise will often times cause the beasties to move off, if you aren't in between a mother and cub or their kill. One friend wears a whistle around her neck just in case to scare off whatever. Of course, prepare you horse prior to using the whistle. Otherwise you may find yourself on the ground with no air to blow the darned thing! :shock:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I just finished reading all 7 pages, and absolutely fantastic post you guys! I am a frequently solo trail rider, and I've gotten some good tips!

I think the best thing to remember is never lull yourself into a false sense of security, even when with a friend. This past summer, I went out with a friend on marked trails. We didn't tell anybody, and didn't have any particular direction. We ended up trying to cross a marsh, and hit a bog upon which my horse went down and couldn't get up. I had service on my cell phone, but I had NO idea where we were or how to direct people to come help us. I ended up having to leave the terrified 15 year old kid in a waist deep marsh holding my poor horses head out of the water so she wouldn't drown and take her pony to get help. It took me 30 minutes at a fast canter almost the entire way to get help, and 30 minutes back.

Thank god by the time we got back, my friend had managed to get out of the marsh with my courageous mare. However, it was already dusk and this situation could have been IMMENSELY worse simply by us not taking the time to know the name of the trail we were on and planning ahead.

I also agree with a gun being a BAD idea - a wounded animal is quite possibly the most dangerous creature you can encounter. By having a gun you can make an unpredictable situation DANGEROUSLY predictable. You'd be much better off carrying a large hunting knife on your belt so that if for whatever reason you ARE attacked, you're going to have a much better hope if you can stab them repeatedly to either kill or deter. Most animals will not continue with the attack if you can injure them significantly, and a knife is going to serve you a LOT better when it matters then a gun ever will. If you reach a point where the animal was intending to attack anyway, you better be a CRACK shot with enough fire power behind you or you're dead anyway.


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, I also do a lot of trail riding alone, and I've always thought it was a good idea to put some kind of emergency number on your own person, incase you ever took a bad fall and were unconscious. I also always leave some kind of notice about where i've gone, so If I don't come back by night, someone will know where to start looking for me. The last thing that I think is of most importance is having a tag made up (a dog tag or one of those bridal tags) that has your phone number (preferably not your own cell phone number incase the horse is found and you are still unconscious somewhere, that way also if your parents or barn manager gets a call saying they have found your horse, it's a good signal that they need to come find you), the horses name/registration number, your name, your location, etc, because you never know for sure if your horse will stay with you, he could easily run off and suddenly you have a lost horse. Putting this tag somewhere obvious (or in a obvious color) on his headstall or saddle makes it so that if someone finds him, you might actually get your horse back faster, you know? That's just what i've always done. I also personally carry water, some quick food (usually granola bars so the horse can eat it too), vet wrap, a whistle (to help signal where I am in heavily wooded areas or at night) hoof picks, two emergency flares (lol I know it's a bit much) and a pack of matches, because I go off riding in wooded areas and if anything were to ever happen that made me unable to move or get home, I have an aerial signal as well as a way to make fire.

IMO it's not a very fun thing to think about, ending up in dire situations, getting injured or having your horse run off, but they are all very real things that could happen at any time. On top of what I already have I still wish I had enough room to carry a heavy jacket or blanket (incase I had to spend the night outside, since it gets to cold) as well as a halter for the horse and some kind of feed like alfalfa cubes, but unfortunately I don't have enough room in the saddle bags, plus I still think you should enjoy your ride and not be too worried about ending up in a bad situation, but I think you should still always be prepared for one. 

Just always have some kind of identification on you and your horse, keep your cell phone well charged, keep a lighter in your pocket as well as a whistle or flare and always ALWAYS tell at least one person where you are and what time to come looking for you if you don't show up. 

Another thing I would add is that if you are near or riding in areas where hunting takes place, it's a good idea to put a bright color on your horse (usually a saddle pad is good) that way he will be less likely mistaken for game. 

Thats my two cents, happy trails and ride safe!


----------



## JDawesome (Feb 24, 2011)

Where we go riding we always wear a vest during hunting season
please wear one if not and you a see a hunter like I did they might accidentaly shoot you dont take that risk
(i didn't get shot, thankfully)


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

i have thought several times about hunters around here when i ride. there's a rather distinctive line on our place between the grass we normally ride and down in the walnut grove and fields on the south side. mostly we hunt to the south, but occasionally will hit the pastures up north. i'm ALWAYS cautious to stay off the south side once it hits september or so. plus there's only a small handful of people who CAN hunt here, so it's more out of courtesy for the other guys to stay north.

anyhow, i have carried and do periodically carry a rifle while riding. .30/30, large enough to take care of a larger critter, unobtrusive enough to not be a pain on the saddle, and it's a rifle, which gives a person a lot better chance of success due to a much longer sight radius. however, i would NOT ever plan on using it mounted on any of our horses. not without a heap of training for it. that is more a matter of personal preference to whom it is, regardless of what advice is given here, or anywhere else.


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

I grew up in NH - the mountainous northern part, now branded the great north woods, not "down south" like Unity (which we considered anything "south of the notches"). This was in the 70s and 80s, but I still go up all there all the time and hang out in the woods so I know this hasn't changed - 

There's no predator there that worries me, on foot or on horse (outside of deer hunting season). Bears least of all. Just ride.

I rode daily by myself, on abandoned logging roads, sometimes up to the Mahoosuc trail, sometimes just along the valley. There were no cell phones in those days (and no coverage in places now). I carried a pocketknife and one of those super-cheap plastic raincoats in my little saddle pouch. I never worried about anything (except footing on some of the wash-outs we crossed). 

My mom would ask me where I was going but I never knew until I was on my way so the best she could get was whether I was starting in the upriver or downriver direction. It wasn't the smartest thing, because yes, a spook or spill could happen and leave me and/or the horse injured in the woods, but I honestly didn't know where I'd end up going. So, yeah, now that we have cell phones, if you have coverage that's a good idea.

As for the 2-legged kind of predator, I have a cousin who told me what fun it was to ride in Central Park (NYC). One of the great things (he said) was that you could ride way up into Harlem - areas that in those days you'd never walk in - and you were perfectly safe up on that horse.

In case you're about to object, things are not worse now. We just hear all the rare scary stories from all over the country collected for our entertainment on what's called news or passed around on the internet because they make such good stories. 

Anne


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

spence said:


> i have thought several times about hunters around here when i ride. there's a rather distinctive line on our place between the grass we normally ride and down in the walnut grove and fields on the south side. mostly we hunt to the south, but occasionally will hit the pastures up north. i'm ALWAYS cautious to stay off the south side once it hits september or so. plus there's only a small handful of people who CAN hunt here, so it's more out of courtesy for the other guys to stay north.
> 
> anyhow, i have carried and do periodically carry a rifle while riding. .30/30, large enough to take care of a larger critter, unobtrusive enough to not be a pain on the saddle, and it's a rifle, which gives a person a lot better chance of success due to a much longer sight radius. however, i would NOT ever plan on using it mounted on any of our horses. not without a heap of training for it. that is more a matter of personal preference to whom it is, regardless of what advice is given here, or anywhere else.


I don't think the issue is so much with the gun, as who's carrying the gun. If you are fully capable of handling a rifle, by all means, it's definitely a good idea. However, if carrying a handgun is your idea of protection, then maybe not as the only animal you're likely to have to use it on is only going to become enraged when he's shot with it.

Unless you know EXACTLY what you're doing with a gun, it can be a bad idea for the average person.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Tazmanian Devil said:


> *You mentioned you are from NH... I thought that state didn't require a license to own/carry handguns?*
> 
> Either way, let me point out a few things. Shooting from a horse is NOT as simple as it may sound.
> 
> ...


You don't, just to conceal it you do. Which is what I plan on doing. But like I said Gizmo isn't too fond of it so I don't think i would ever shoot off of him. We have rifles too, I am just a better shot with a hand gun. My dad works at Sturm Ruger, so we have a good collection, and a shooting range. I got my first gun when I was about five a 20/20 rifle with tiger striped wood.  So I am a pretty good shot when it comes down to it, but Gizmo would probably flip out. 



Barry Godden said:


> I think this thread is proving to be an amazing insight into the gulf between some societies who otherwise have so many like minded values. Between the Brits and the Americans there is a natural rapport but on some issues there is a gulf as deep as the Mariana Trench.
> 
> On this tiny island, which is home to 65 million people or thereabouts, hand guns are forbidden. The ownership of an unlicensed gun is a crime for which you are taken into custody - merely for the possession thereof. To obtain a licence for a hand gun is not an easy process - it is possible but the rules for using and keeping that gun are strict and one breach of the regulations would be enough to deny the right to ownership for a lifetime. Rifles are another No No No. - unless the owner is a member of a recognised rifle club. Shotguns are possible but again only by licence and they must be of minimal calibre.
> 
> ...


Omg I almost peed my pants laughing at this part. But poor Porky Boy :-(. We used to raise pigs, I love them. Even though we ate them when they got old enough. Still poor thing.



avjudge said:


> I grew up in NH - the mountainous northern part, now branded the great north woods, not "down south" like Unity (which we considered anything "south of the notches"). This was in the 70s and 80s, but I still go up all there all the time and hang out in the woods so I know this hasn't changed -
> 
> There's no predator there that worries me, on foot or on horse (outside of deer hunting season). Bears least of all. Just ride.
> 
> ...


Yay, a NH-er and someone who actually knows where the heck Unity is! You think Obama speaking there would, but people still have no clue. I really want to ride up in North Conway. I have ridden a couple of times in Twin Mountain on a friend's campground. However I was riding his prized Morgan mare, and I couldn't go too far into the mountains and really explore. They are actually logging behing my house right now, unfortunately. It isn't our land, so there isn't much we can do. But they are pretty respectful of the land and made a super nice road up through, so yay, when they are done its going to be a nice little path that easily connects to some very nice trails  As for Hunters I tend to stick to roads during that season and always wear bright red or orange. 



MacabreMikolaj said:


> I don't think the issue is so much with the gun, as who's carrying the gun. If you are fully capable of handling a rifle, by all means, it's definitely a good idea. However, if carrying a handgun is your idea of protection, then maybe not as the only animal you're likely to have to use it on is only going to become enraged when he's shot with it.
> 
> Unless you know EXACTLY what you're doing with a gun, it can be a bad idea for the average person.


Agreed! No I would never really try to shoot at an animal unless it was trying to attack me or Gizmo and it was my last resort. I might consider shooting one off in the air to scare it off, if Gizmo was better with guns, but he is a coward about it. So I will probably just leave it at home. I would be no good to me with him being scared of it anyways.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Carrying a gun be it a handgun or rifle is a personal decision. No one can tell you you have to if you are not comfortable. I would not shoot off my horse as that would probably be more dangerous than the run option. BUT, if your horse spooked, and dumped you, you could be in for a long walk home. Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it if that is your choice. Like your cell phone. You hope you never need to use it for an emergency on the trail, but your not going to leave it home either. Obviously this comment is meant for those that are comfortable with firearms and have put time in to learn safe operation of them and have become proficient with their use. I would never suggest someone that knows nothing about them go out and buy one just to take with them.


----------



## CanyonCowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree with the above about a gun being a personal decision. Out here there is almost no hunting pressure (so the animals are not afraid of people) and there is a very high population density (so the animals begin looking at us as potential prey).

1) Very few animals are big/mean enough to pose a real threat to a human. In North America we are talking: bear, mountain lion, moose, elk, and maybe deer. For the moose/elk/deer group, as long as they are not wounded or cornered, they will probably move away from you rather than come close. If they did come close, it might be more for sexual display rather than aggression. Yelling, waving, getting off and walking toward the animal will probably get it to move off.

2) For the two big carnivores on the list: bears - lots has been said about this.
Mountain lions - I live in an area where I've seen several. Back in the 1990's and again a couple of years ago we had several mountain lion attacks in local parks. One was a small child that was well ahead of their group and got grabbed by the cat (happy ending, kid was saved) another was much more disturbing. In a small wilderness park (1200 ac), this lion took an adult male mountain biker. Rangers believe the guy broke a chain and was bent over the bike fixing the chain when taken by the lion. Several hours later, the same lion grabbed an adult female that was biking at the back of a group. She was hit WHILE riding on her bike. A rider following saw what was going on and grabbed the woman's feet while the lion pulled on her head. Other riders then came and started throwing rocks at the lion who left (happy ending for female). Authorities came and were investigating the death and attack. The lion circled back and began stalking the Sherriff deputies. The police helicopter picked it up on infra-red only a couple of yards from the deputies and the officers shot it. 

This is to say: if a lion is stalking you for a kill, you probably won't know until very late (too late to draw a gun, take aim, react). MOST attacks happen when people are alone and bent over (like fixing a bike or drinking at a stream), but a lion can and will take a person in a group that is moving forward at a good clip. Lions typically take prey with a sub-cranial bite (back of the skull), or a throat bite. Eyes on helmets/hats may work (used in India for leopard and tiger attacks), but if a lion will come in with a helicopter circling over head and several deputies on the ground, I doubt fake eyes will make much difference. Lions tend to be crepuscular, meaning they hunt in the evening and morning. The adult male above was taken in the early morning, but the woman was attacked about 2:00pm.

What we trained people to do: get BIG (stand up), wave arms over head, make lots of noise. Back SLOWLY away from animal at an angle. Pick up a stick and swing it.

I haven't heard anyone talk about Bear Spray (heavy duty pepper spray). It may be be better option in many circumstances. It would certainly be easier to use (and generally safer) than a gun. Remember to think about wind direction if you ever spray it. Wind in your face will effectively pepper spray you. Might make you more tasty for the beasts.....

Regarding coyotes/bobcats. We have had a couple of minor incidents where coyotes (normally young ones) chased and even bit mountain bikers or runners. I don't believe there has ever been a serious coyote or bobcat attack that wasn't the result of a person grabbing said animal. 

Just my two cents. I never worry about bears, deer, elk, moose. Lions are a bit of a worry, but more when I am alone, on the ground, at dusk. I've hiked a lot of miles with a trekking pole over my shoulder so if a lion jumped on my back, I'd at least have something back there to slow him down.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Gizmo said:


> My dad works at Sturm Ruger, so we have a good collection, and a shooting range. I got my first gun when I was about five a 20/20 rifle with tiger striped wood.  So I am a pretty good shot when it comes down to it, but Gizmo would probably flip out.


Want to adopt a friend? I could _really_ use a friend that can hook me up with discounts on Montados, Vaqueros and other cool Ruger stuff. I do mounted shooting and consider Rugers the "gun of choice" for the sport.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I trail ride by myself all winter long (in the summer I usually have friends to go with). 

I live very near (and ride on) the Apache-Sitgreaves National Forest. We have bear, mountain lion, elk, deer, coyotes, etc. I have never felt threatened by an animal or felt the need to carry a gun. I am always amazed that people feel like they need a gun to feel safe in the woods. :lol:

Now during hunting season I dress my horse and I in bright hunter orange, but that is to avoid the hunters in the woods, not the animals. 

Yeah, someday I may eat my words, but I just don't feel like I have to be armed to trail ride. Now if I lived in an area where I encountered PEOPLE on my rides all the time, I would feel more uncomfortable. But the animals have never been a bother.

I actually encourage close encounters with elk by calling them during the rut. It is such a rush to call in a nice bull elk! Or see cows and calves and have them answer you when you mew. The worse that has ever happened is the horse got scared and spun, which also scares the elk too and they take off. I have never had to yell at an elk, but I figure that would be my back-up plan if one got too close before it got scared and ran away.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

CanyonCowboy said:


> I haven't heard anyone talk about Bear Spray (heavy duty pepper spray). It may be be better option in many circumstances. It would certainly be easier to use (and generally safer) than a gun. Remember to think about wind direction if you ever spray it. Wind in your face will effectively pepper spray you. Might make you more tasty for the beasts.....



I have heard some people prefer bear spray. It can be effective.

Personally, I would be very hesitant to use it around a horse or from horseback. As you point out, wind is an issue. In any encounter, you will likely have no control over things like wind. Spraying yourself is a possibility, but spraying your horse is an even bigger problem. Sitting on an already nervous horse and then compounding the problem with pepper spray (even a little) could make things exponentially worse.

Everyone has their own level of comfort.

While I have never seen the need to ride with protection, my horses and I are both well trained to rifle and pistol use from horseback (we compete in mounted shooting events). Where that isn't an option (due to laws or simply riding with other people that do not have gun trained horses) I would definitely choose "back away" and then "run away" as the best choice over any type of spray. To my mind, an incapacitated horse is the worst thing that can happen in a hostile encounter and spray greatly increases the odds of that happening.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

trailhorserider said:


> Yeah, someday I may eat my words, but I just don't feel like I have to be armed to trail ride. Now if I lived in an area where I encountered PEOPLE on my rides all the time, I would feel more uncomfortable. But the animals have never been a bother.



I agree - people are more scary than animals.

A hostile animal encounter is pretty unlikely. However, it is like playing the lottery. It CAN happen, no matter how slim the odds. I have been stalked and chased on trail, although it was at night so I never knew exactly what it was. 

"Run away" is generally the safer and better choice when those unlikely encounters do occur.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I have more of a concern from the packs of wild/feral dogs than any "wildlife" like coyotes. most wildlife does leave you alone and are afraid of you but the dogs can be dangerous.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Tazmanian Devil said:


> Want to adopt a friend? I could _really_ use a friend that can hook me up with discounts on Montados, Vaqueros and other cool Ruger stuff. I do mounted shooting and consider Rugers the "gun of choice" for the sport.


I might be able to hook you up with some stuff. I'm not sure the next time the Ruger book comes out, but I can get it and tell you what is in there and I think he gets like 30% off but don't quote me on that. He just has surgery on his elbow so he has been out of work since the beginning of Feb and won't go back until March 14, maybe depending on what the doc says. Just PM me what it is that you want and I can see if he can get you a good price on it or something. If he will do it. 





Nokota said:


> I have more of a concern from the packs of wild/feral dogs than any "wildlife" like coyotes. most wildlife does leave you alone and are afraid of you but the dogs can be dangerous.


Yes, lately the coyotes have been weird. Like the last two years. I saw one this summer in broad daylight in a field, which for around here is very weird. And two summers ago where I worked they were getting really close to the horses. They had to shoot one in the yard one night because it was sneaking around. It is very strange for one of them to even consider attacking a horse. They are mostly chickens, cats, small game stuff. So that is why I put coyotes as a concern.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Fantastic post CanyonCowboy!

This is why I opt to keep a very large very sharp buck knife on my belt. Not only is it crucial when hitting heavy bush at times, or in case of a horse getting caught up in something, but at least I have SOMETHING on me IF (god forbid) I ever end up in a surprise attack. The amount of trouble we have from wildlife around here, a gun is practically useless. We haven't had a bear/cougar attack in decades, heck we only SPOT them once every couple years!

Last year we were riding the trails and came across a fresh killed fawn. Whatever killed it had obviously been munching on it, so we high tailed out of there pretty fast! Even with a fresh kill though, whatever it was opted to take cover until we vacated the premises. Most likely a coyote, they're crazy shy around here. 

I think my worry with a gun is people getting braver then they should be. If you're an expert marksman with a gun trained horse, by all means. In virtually ANY other situation, a gun is almost useless and can actually cause the rider to make bad decisions because of it. I would just be leery about advising anyone to carry a gun unless they actually had hunting experience. Then again, I'm Canadian and NOBODY carries guns unless they ARE hunting, so that could be part of the reason. :lol:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh wow. I'm SOOOOO sorry I ever mentioned a gun. My apologies to all; I should have known better. I totally agree: if you don't know guns, don't have experience with guns, have never hunted, have never fired around your horse and a million other reasons, then don't bring a gun. And definitely a gun is one of those last resort efforts; I have yet to shoot an animal in self-defence. Not something I'd want to do. And some animals are very difficult to kill unless shot in just the right location. You've definitely got to know what you are doing.

I often forget that other people are not gun savvy. My bad... but I suppose if it wouldn't have been me, someone else eventually would have brought it up.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Just to let you know, you can certainly carry a gun in nh before you're 21.
I sooooo can't wait to start trail riding again! I am very lucky to be able to use an indoor this year (first time ever other than lessons!) but I am getting sick of just going around in circles. I know that my horses are so much happier when we're on the trail- I love trail riding because we both enjoy it


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

ScharmLily said:


> J*ust to let you know, you can certainly carry a gun in nh before you're 21.*
> I sooooo can't wait to start trail riding again! I am very lucky to be able to use an indoor this year (first time ever other than lessons!) but I am getting sick of just going around in circles. I know that my horses are so much happier when we're on the trail- I love trail riding because we both enjoy it


Correct, except for a handgun, you have to be 21 to own and carry a handgun in NH.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

On short day rides from home, my pistol stays at home. On short day rides where we trailer, my pistol stays in the truck. On longer rides, it goes along.

Why? What good is a pistol at home or in the truck? Or on the trail, for that matter?

Because accidents happen. Should the unthinkable happen I REALLY do not want to put down a horse with a rock. Or a knife. On short rides I can go get the pistol if I need it. On longer rides I can't--so it goes with me.

I've been shooting all my life (which has been both long and full!) and shot on a pistol team for awhile in my younger years. I KNOW how to use my pistol--all of them. I would NEVER attempt to use it in self defense from a wild animal that was attacking me. First, it's not needed because there are better alternatives (can you say "run"?) and, second, the odds of winning that fight are just about zero. 

This spring I'll start getting the horses used to the guns. I don't think any of our horses have ever been around them and I might want to hunt from my horse, someday. So, they need to be conditioned. 

And, who knows? Someday I might want the noise maker to help scare something off. Not to shoot AT the something--but simply to scare it away. And I'd rather my horse not bolt and dump me an such an inopportune time!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

SailorGriz said:


> On short day rides from home, my pistol stays at home. On short day rides where we trailer, my pistol stays in the truck. On longer rides, it goes along.
> 
> Why? What good is a pistol at home or in the truck? Or on the trail, for that matter?
> 
> ...



This is true, though I rather not think about it. Its very true.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

None of us wants to think about it, Gizmo. But we ALL need to be prepared for it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

SailorGriz said:


> None of us wants to think about it, Gizmo. But we ALL need to be prepared for it.


That's why I carry my buck knife. No, it's not as neat and tidy as a pistol, but it'll do the job in a country where being armed is such a risk. Better then leaving any animal to suffer.


----------

